# [H] Roxxors Boxxors (PvE-Raidgilde) sucht für Cataclysm!



## Leviathan666 (15. September 2010)

*Die PvE-Raidgilde <Roxxors Boxxors> auf Seiten der Horde / Realm EU-Khaz'goroth braucht weitere Verstärkung!*
Wir suchen insbesondere für das kommende WoW-Addon: Cataclysm.

2 Raidtage die Woche (Do, So, 19-23 Uhr). 

*Bitte nur Leute mit Geduld und Durchhaltevermögen.
Der Großteil unserer kürzlich gewonnenen Mitglieder spielt bereits seit mehreren Jahren.
Unser Ziel ist minimum das Clearen des aktuellen Contents - wenn alles gut geht auch gerne Hardmodes (je nach Gildengröße 10 oder 25).
Achievement Runs für Retro Raids und Gildenachievements sind geplant.
Angenehmes Gildenklima.*

Interesse? Besuch unserer HP:

Roxxors Boxxors

Wir freuen uns auf eure Bewerbung (X-Realm / X-Faction Bewerbungen sind gern gesehen)!


----------



## Leviathan666 (22. September 2010)

/push (nach 7 Tagen)


----------



## Leviathan666 (29. September 2010)

/push (nach weiteren 7 Tagen)


----------



## Leviathan666 (16. Oktober 2010)

/push


----------

